
The Mystery of Sylvia Plath's Lost Novel - samclemens
http://www.thedailybeast.com/the-mystery-of-sylvia-plaths-lost-novel
======
pmoriarty
A link from this article led me to a fascinating website with recordings of
Plath reading her poems _" Tulips"_[1] and _" A Birthday Present"_[2], along
with the only recording of Walt Whitman's voice[3] and the only surviving
recording of Virginia Woolf.[4]

[1] - [https://www.brainpickings.org/2013/07/09/sylvia-plath-
spoken...](https://www.brainpickings.org/2013/07/09/sylvia-plath-spoken-word-
tulips-bbc/)

[2] - [https://www.brainpickings.org/2012/10/29/sylvia-plath-
reads-...](https://www.brainpickings.org/2012/10/29/sylvia-plath-reads-a-
birthday-present-1962/)

[3] - [https://www.brainpickings.org/2013/07/04/walt-whitman-
reads-...](https://www.brainpickings.org/2013/07/04/walt-whitman-reads-
america-recording/)

[4] - [https://www.brainpickings.org/2013/04/29/craftsmanship-
virgi...](https://www.brainpickings.org/2013/04/29/craftsmanship-virginia-
woolf-speaks-1937/)

